# Macnine Washing Ventilated Suits....???



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

I tried searching this, but the only post that came up was from 2008. CAN a ventilated suit be machine washed, with bleach? I have done so many removals, and since my husband won't allow my suit in the house, it is really a blackened mess! REALLY! It's UGLY! Afraid to put it in the machine with bleach, but truly, it's embarrassing now it's so ugly. I tried soaking it in the pool a couple times after adding chlorine, but it didn't help. Can I put it through the washer? (I will not put the hood/veil through, just wondering about the rest of the suit...it is a MESS!) 

This particular suit came from Pigeon Mountain, though I received an absolutely identical replacement (for future use) from Mann Lake. 

Experience please? And as a side note, these suits ROCK!!! Not a single sting since getting one! Thanks for any input!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

What material is it made of? Did you look for a care tag?


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

We wash them all the time -gentle cycle, no dryer


----------



## joan (Mar 13, 2012)

Machine wash, gentle cycle, air dry. I have never added chlorine bleach when washing our ventilated suit or jacket.


----------



## djdup (Jul 5, 2012)

I have the ventilated jacket from Mann Lake. Washed it several times on gentle cycle and let it air dry. Haven't had any problems.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

We recommend gentle cycle for our BEEKool™ ventilated suit and jackets. little to no chlorine bleach required. Air dry. If you have the domed veil, some people will zip it into the suit to wash. Otherwise, we recommend hand-washing the round or domed veil.


----------



## John R C (Mar 15, 2011)

Ive washed my Pigeon Mtn ventilated suit in a mesh bag. I use bleach and tide and use the gentle or delicate cycle. Take the hat off and handwash seperatley . Works for me and have not noticed and harmfull effects from the bleach.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Making sure the hood is zipped up before washing is the key. I use bleach and Spray & Wash and it comes out very clean. Just hang dry, never use the dryer.


----------



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank you everybody!! Ahhh....alas, a nice clean suit headed my way. Thanks again!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Isn't there a tag inside that says how to wash them and to take the hood off and hand wash?


----------



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

sqk....Yes, it does indeed, but since that wasn't cutting it....the question here regarding machine washing.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I c.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The only issue I had was with the Golden Bee Product suit, there was some kind of paint on the mesh on the veil and it came off when washed. It was hard to see out of the veil until I spray painted the mesh flat black.


----------

